# After Kittens when can my cat get spayed?



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Hi all

I have been reading your threads and think this site is the best . Unfortunatly my beautiful little black and white cat who is only 9 months has found herself in the family way. I have to totally admit that it is all my fault I totally got her age wrong as I couldnt remember which month I got her . We kept her in but I also have 4 children and a dog and so she kept getting out. She was due to be spayed about 2 weeks ago as I thought she was only just 6 months she is quite a small cat. Anyway we have found out that she has some little arrivals on the way. 

I am taking the responsibiltiy very seriously and am reading up on the birth and pregnancy, I am thinking from what you say she has about 3-4 weeks left to go ( rounded belly quite big but not waddling yet ). I already have my birthing kit and have used my dogs old puppy crate for her to use once kitten have arrived so as to keep enquisitive children out. (please tell me if you feel this unsuitable).

So getting to my main question after the kittens have arrived when can I get her spayed? and also can she get pregnant straight away after having kittens or is it like humans very unlikely when they are breastfeeding?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

She can be spayed after the kittens are finished feeding from her.

She can also get pregnant whilst feeding. Some cats come in to heat a week after having kittens!!


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Oh No!!!! So would it be better to keep her in then when she has had the kittens ? Since being pregnant I have been letting her out and she eally enjoys it . Also I wanted to check I noticed that when she does finally give birth she may choose somewhere strange,rather than the birthing crate, is it ok to move the Kittens and mum to the crate after or should I leave her where she is?


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

keep mum and kittens in the dog thing, and i would not let her out pregnant as she might find somewhere outside to have them.

you can move mum and kittens after the birth but i would do it before birth.


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

She doesnt go far, she just sunbathes on the patio, but I will try to keep her in Thank you for all your help.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

hi, i also would advise keeping her in, not just incase she has kittens outside, but for her own safety too. Dont want her falling and damaging herself or the kitts 

spaying as someone else said, as soon as kitts have stoped feeding from her........which i think differs slightly with every litter, depending on the kitts themselves. (someone will put me right if im wrong)


Good Luck


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Thank you I have been keeping her in this week she is actually sat now looking longingly out the patio windows lol. Can I also ask does anyone also have dogs? I have a cavalier king charles who thinks the cat is her baby, they are extremly close. I am just wondering how the dog might be to the new arrivals.


----------



## pet0331 (Mar 31, 2010)

charliegirl1983 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been reading your threads and think this site is the best . Unfortunatly my beautiful little black and white cat who is only 9 months has found herself in the family way. I have to totally admit that it is all my fault I totally got her age wrong as I couldnt remember which month I got her . We kept her in but I also have 4 children and a dog and so she kept getting out. She was due to be spayed about 2 weeks ago as I thought she was only just 6 months she is quite a small cat. Anyway we have found out that she has some little arrivals on the way.
> 
> ...


I think it would be a better option to have her spayed after she give birth ...


----------

